# Masters in Mechanical Engineering



## mohnishgs (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello,

I've want to do masters in mechanical engineering in Canada. But I hardly know anything about the country, and before I can decide for certain I need to know few things...
1)How is the canadian economy, I mean is it stable?
2)How are the opportunities for mechanical engineers? Does post-graduation in mechanical engineering hold much value in Canada?
3)What universities should I apply to? And also should I take into consideration the world ranking of the universities when I apply to them?
4)What is the estimated overall expenditure(college + living expenses) for studying in Canada?
5)Is it easy to get a part time job while i'm studying which pays enough to take care of my living expenses?
Last but most importantly
Once I finish my post-grad how hard is it to find a good job as a mechanical engineer?
I wish to work for about 4-5 years in Canada once I graduate.

I'll be grateful to anyone who's able to clarify my queries.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mohnishgs (Mar 7, 2012)

mohnishgs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've want to do masters in mechanical engineering in Canada. But I hardly know anything about the country, and before I can decide for certain I need to know few things...
> 1)How is the canadian economy, I mean is it stable?
> ...


Won't someone please answer my queries? I'm really confused.


----------



## 146028 (Nov 16, 2011)

mohnishgs said:


> Won't someone please answer my queries? I'm really confused.


Google is your best friend.


----------

